# Film music being offshored?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Of possible interest around here: "Film industry figures say that the big studios are pulling their film score work out of L.A., recording instead with orchestras in London or with cheaper Czech or Slovak musicians - and these figures argue that restrictive US musicians' union rules are to blame."

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118062356


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's okay for the article's author to stir the pot for job loss awareness, but....

It's been an international game for ages. Example...

http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=symphony+orchestra

Too, part of Naxos income has been selling their music to films.

http://www.naxos.com/musicinmovies.asp?letter=A


Chicago SO dipped its toes again recently. I suppose this was due in part to Abe Lincoln hailing from Illinois.

http://www.suntimes.com/entertainme...o-symphony-orchestra-team-up-for-lincoln.html


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Not very on the topic, but...

Czech or Slovak orchestras do not have to be so bad. I own some "budget" CDs of theirs and the most of pieces are reasonably well played. My favourite recording of Gershwin's "American in Paris" was actually played by some "cheap" orchestra probably (I do not even know which one could it be, so I guess it is not anything well known). Just saying. 

Best regards, Dr


----------

